# Travel Destinations > Europe >  12 inch aluminum square box truss

## Shizhan

Shizhan Group's 12 inch aluminum square box truss is Fully Flexible so that it will Sustain Load. 12 inch aluminum square box truss is made up of Aluminium alloy Material. 12 inch aluminum square box truss use for events and DJ parties.
We are engaged in manufacturing and supplying concert truss that is made from optimum quality raw material, procured from our reliable vendors. This concert truss used for Sound, Light, Decoration, Stage Shows, Fashion Shows etc.
We are leading manufacturer of aluminium truss system stage. This aluminium truss system stage is used for Light, Sound, Exhibition, Event, Stage Shows, Fashion Shows, Decoration, Dj, Club etc. Aluminum lighting truss used for Maximum Load and Lighting the stage. We have 1060mm x 600mm Sections in 100ft Span in Two Pillars without any supports. Our Aluminium Truss is very Heavy as Compare to others Aluminium Trusse.
https://www.tytruss.com/Square-Truss...re-Truss.shtml

----------

